# بعض ماركات السيارات ومعانيها



## mohamed abouzahra (14 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



تحمل بعض السيارات أسماء أو ألقاباً يجهلها الكثير من الناس، وإليكم قائمة ببعض أسماء السيارات ومعانيها أو الأسماء التي أطلقت عليها:

كاديلاك: اسم لمستكشف فرنسي وحاكم إداري أوجد مدينة ديترويت الأمريكية (قلب صناعة السيارات في العالم) 
عام 1701م ، ثم أصبح بعد ذلك حاكماً لمدينة لويزيانا الأمريكية (1711م-1716م).

كاديلاك إسكاليد: اسكاليد تعني تسلق الأسوار أو الحصون في إشارة واضحة إلى قدرة سيارة اسكاليد 4\4 على تجاوز العقبات والمناطق الوعرة.

كابريس: النزوة أو الهوى.

كورفيت: سفينة حربية سريعة.

يوكون: إسم مدينة في ولاية أوكلاهوما الأمريكية.

تاهو (شقيق اليوكون) : اسم بحيرة تقع على الحدود بين ولايتي كاليفورنيا ونيفادا.

كراون: التاج.

كامري: التاج بالياباني.

متسوبيشي: ثلاث جواهر.

جاكوار: الفهد.

مرسيدس: الجميلة.

فوكس واجون: سيارة الشعب.

موستانغ: الفرس الأبيض.

ثندربيرد: الطير الجارح.

توروس: الثور (بالاسباني).

ميركوري: تعني عطارد.

انفينيتي: تعني اللا نهاية.

ليجند: الأسطورة.

لادا : تعنى السيدة بالإيطالية 

إسكورت : تعنى الغفير أو الحارس بالإنجليزية 

شيروكى : اسم لقبيلة من قبائل الهنود الحمر الذين استوطنوا أمريكا قبل اكتشاف كريستوفر كولوبس لها 

جراند شيروكى : تعنى شيروكي العظيمة 

هيونداي : سيارة المدينة 

جيب رانجلر: راعي البقر 

لاند كروزر : عابر الأرض 

رينو : اسم ملك فرنسي شهير 

BMW: أهالي مدينة بايرن ميونخ الألمانية 

بولو : لعبة إنجليزية للأغنياء والنبلاء تستخدم فيها الأحصنة و المضارب 

بيجو : معناها الطائر الخرافي البراق 

مازدا : آلة النور فى الديانة الأزدرتشانية وهى ديانة فارسية قديمة لها أثار فى شمال إيران 

ليبو : زوج آلهة الجمال فينوس




والسلامة عليكم​


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (14 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المتميز (15 يونيو 2007)

موضوع شيق وجهد مشكور عليه


----------



## رائد الشرع (15 يونيو 2007)

الكلام رائع جدا اخي وشكرا


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

thanks for your nice information


----------



## liondvd (15 يونيو 2007)

موضوع رائع الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## amr_said53 (2 يوليو 2007)

thanks for your 
information


----------



## amr_said53 (2 يوليو 2007)

Do you know that BMW was established for the production of aircraft engines, and its sign means (white fan in a blue sky)


----------



## أبو المثنى (2 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووور عالموضوع


----------



## الميكانيكا (2 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

معلومات جديدة و جميلة 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالعظيم عوض محمد (2 يوليو 2007)

شكراَ على الفائدة


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (2 يوليو 2007)

والله موضوع جميل ومسميات ومعاني عمري ما كنت اتخيلها .


اف شكر يا باشمهندس وموضوع شيق


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكورر جدا على الردود


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي هذه المعلومات الجميله الف شكر


----------



## omdaa52 (12 يوليو 2007)

شكراً علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## islam2a (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومة


----------



## eng_ahmade (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (13 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أماني (13 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جدا , وجزاك الله خيرا , بجد معلومات جميله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2007)

تحية طيبة .

فقط لدي مداخلة بموستانغ هو فرس هندي احمر يستخدمه الهنود الحمر لسرعته الفائقة في مطاردة البيض
رعات البقر .

البغدادي


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووورررررر على الردود


----------



## كونكورد (16 يوليو 2007)

*
**تــويـــوتــا** TOYOTA
**اسم الشخص الذي* *أنشأ هذه الشركة (تويودا إيجي) ... ولكن حولوا الحرف "دا" إلى "تا" لتسهيل نطقها* *على الأجانب**
**وكلمة تويوتا تنقسم إلى كلمتين: "تويو" بمعنى "وفير أو خصيب" ، و** "**تا" بمعنى "حقل (وبالأخص حقل الأرز**)"
**فيكون معنى "تويوتا" : الحقل الوفير ، أو* *الحقل الخصيب** 


**سـوزوكـي** SUZUKI 
**هو اسم أحد أشهر العائلات* *اليابانية**
**سوزوكي تنقسم إلى كلمتين: :سوزو" بمعنى "جرس أو أجراس"، "كي" بمعنى* *شجرة**
**فيكون معنى "سوزوكي" : شجرة الأجراس** 


**نيسّــــان** Nissan
**قد تتفاجأ إذا علمت أن** "Nissan" **معناها ببساطة: "إنتاج اليابان**" 
Ni : **اختصار لكلمة** Nippon **بمعنى "اليابان**"
ssan : **اختصار لكلمة** seisan **بمعنى** "**انتاج" أو "صُنع**"
**ولكن بعضنا يخطئ في نطقها ويقول** " neesan " **وهذا يؤدي إلى* *اختلاف المعنى. فيجب مراعاة ذلك وشد السين** 


**مـيـتـسـوبـيـشـي** Mitsubishi
**ميتسوبيشي معناه "الجواهر الثلاثة" ، كما هو واضح من* *الشعار**
**ولهذه التسمية قصة، هي أن صاحب هذه الشركة واسمه "إيواساكي ياتارو" بدأ* *في العمل في التجارة البحرية عام 1870، وكان يملك ثلاث سفن يحملها بالبضائع ويتاجر* *بها في كوريا والصين، وكانت هذه الثلاث سفن من أغلى مايملك وأعز الأشياء لديه لذلك* *سماهم الجواهر الثلاثة "ميتسوبيشي" ...وشيئاً فشيئاً ازدادت تجارته وفتح مصانع في* *اليابان وانتقل الى صناعة الموتورات والأدوات الكهربائية، إلى أن أصبحت شركة* *ميتسوبيشي من أضخم الشركات التي لها عائدات مالية على مستوى العالم وأصبحت* *ميزانيتها تفوق ميزانية بعض الدول** ! 


**هـــونــــدا** HONDA
**هوندا هو اسم عائلة مؤسس هذه الشركة "هوندا سوشيرو" ومعنى هوندا هو** : **الحقل الرئيسي**
"hon": **بمعنى رئيسي أو أساسي**
"da": **بمعنى حقل** 


**يـــامـــاهـــا** YAMAHA
**ياماها معناها " حد الجبل** "
**ياما** : **بمعنى "جبل**"
"**ها" : بمعنى "حد" أو "شفير**"
**وهي اسم عائلة يابانية** 


**مــــازدا** MAZDA
**في الأصل هي "ماتسودا**" "Matsuda" **، وهي اسم* *عائلة يابانية ومعناها "حقل أشجار الصنوبر**"
**ولكنهم كتبوها** "Mazda" **لتسهيل نطقها* *على الأجانب**
.*​


----------



## باسم حميدو (17 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
بارك الله فيك
بجد شغلو حلو اوى كتير اوى مكنش يعرف معنى الاسماء دى ايه
انا نفسى كنت بقول الاسماء لا تعلل بس طلعت تعلل شكرا يا باشا


----------



## م شريف (18 يوليو 2007)

معلومات رائعة ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salt (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## abu jakob (18 يوليو 2007)

مرسيدس: الجميلة.

السلام عليكم
مداخلة 
مرسيدس: الجميلة ليس بالصحيح
مرسيدس اسم بالاسباني وهو اسم ابنة صاحب ومخترع موطورمرسيدس بنتز

الاسم معناه العفو او السماح بالالماني = gnade


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكوررر على الاضافات للموضوع


----------



## hakiiim (20 يوليو 2007)

salam
merci bien pour les information 
mais pour BMW c'est les 3 premiers lettres de
Bayern
Motoren
Werk
c'est à dire l'usine bavarois des moteurs en arabe 
مصنع المحركات البفاري


----------



## سامح حسون (20 يوليو 2007)

الله ينور تمم والله ربنا يكرمك


----------



## Mr.mechanical (21 يوليو 2007)

thx alot dear brother.. plz tell me what does SKODA mean


----------



## غسان التكريتي (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا اخ محمد على هذه المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## رائد الطيار (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر على المشاركة


----------



## عادل 1980 (15 مايو 2010)

جميل والله
معلومات رائعة
مشكوووووور


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (15 مايو 2010)

شيـــــــــــــق شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## shadi-ayman (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا كثير وفي كمان 
باثفندر (قصاص الاثر)
باترول (امن الطريق)


----------



## عمر. (16 مايو 2010)

تصحيح بسيط :
Bmw تعني المصنع البافاري للمحركات 
bavarian motor works


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------

